# Looking for web design work!



## MartaDS (Oct 17, 2008)

I came to Portugal last January with my husband and 2 small children. I had a successful freelancing career as a web designer back in UK and still do bits and bobs for my clients back in England but finding it really difficult to find any work here. We live near Lagos.
Do you know of anybody looking for web designers or how I could go about finding work here? Any suggestions would be very appreciated...


----------



## Gareth (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi MartaDS,

In which languages do you code ? 

Regards Gareth


----------



## MartaDS (Oct 17, 2008)

*web design work*

Hi Gareth,
I can code in both php and asp with SQL or MySQL as well as desig and build in css or html all to the current web standards. My portfolio is on internet (if you type in google Marta Ostas its a first entry - this forum does not allow) where you can see some of my work and skills as well as work experience details.
Is there anything specific you are looking for?
Thanks
Marta


----------

